# Nerite w/ Miller Microplex



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Has anyone ever had a problem using Miller Microplex with snails??? I know it has excess copper and that is not good for inverts. Please anyone let me know!


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

If you know it has copper in it, and you have inverts... why are you planning on using it? IMO you're being silly :^)

-Gordon


----------



## ckarr (Nov 20, 2010)

jerrybforl said:


> Orlando from GLA is very helpful. I just spoke to him via several emails and he said the only real difference between Miller Microplex and CSM+B is copper. So unless you keep live bearers or inverts its cool.


Didn't you answer your own question here? I'd say it would depend on the amount of copper in it, but snails are pretty easy to kill.


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

@ Gordonrichards I didnt say that I have snails. Im being silly for asking a question? Wow ok thanks... I guess! @ ckarr Orlando also told me that he has used it with snails and hasnt had a problem yet. So I was just trying to ask opinions from others whom may have used the product. I have two tanks and plan on using MM in my small tank with no snails and CSM+B in my 75 with nerites in it! So thanks for your replies!!!! :-/


----------



## ckarr (Nov 20, 2010)

jerrybforl said:


> ... Orlando also told me that he has used it with snails and hasnt had a problem yet. So I was just trying to ask opinions from others whom may have used the product. I have two tanks and plan on using MM in my small tank with no snails and CSM+B in my 75 with nerites in it! So thanks for your replies!!!! :-/


? So MM doesn't have enough copper to kill snails? If so why use 2 different products? Why not use the same in both tanks?


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Excess copper isn't good with inverts. I wouldn't add any snails to your tanks in the future if you're dosing those.

Likewise, inverts don't like copper so be careful.
-Gordon


----------



## jerrybforl (Jul 22, 2008)

Ok guys look I have 5lbs of MM that I bought over a year ago. Now I was introduced to CMS+B. I have two tanks; 75 gall and 29 gall. 75gall has nerites in it the other doesnt. So im going to experiment with the MM in my smaller tank to see how the plants differ from the CSM+B in the larger tank.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, just be careful with your nerites and the dosage. I mean, if it was mts snails I'd say have a field-day. Not even my assassin snails seem to be keeping the population down in one of my larger tanks.

-G


----------

